# Ptap 2016



## aliz (Nov 17, 2016)

Does anyone know when ptap merit list will be up?


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

they keep giving us different dates, like last week when I phoned them they said that the merit list will be out next week, and when I phoned them a couple days ago, they said it will be out early December!! and I was like wtf?
honestly, I don't think It will be out any time soon since the list for last year isn't even out yet!!!!!
I think the safest option is to apply to a private college and wait, if the list comes out before private colleges start, then you can change, if not then atleast you have a college to go 
but that's just me


----------



## aliz (Nov 17, 2016)

I completely agree. They are just dragging it. I didnt apply to any private ones. Which private ones did you apply to?


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

aliz said:


> I completely agree. They are just dragging it. I didnt apply to any private ones. Which private ones did you apply to?


I applied to shalamar, and I should get in, they'll let me know in a couple of days


----------



## ShanMMQ (Sep 8, 2016)

Lol, obviously last year's list is out. But yeah, dragging the process with this year's one.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

ShanMMQ said:


> Lol, obviously last year's list is out. But yeah, dragging the process with this year's one.


nah the list never came out, the students got the admissions, but the official list never came out. I asked my dad's friend who is the head clerk and deals with the ptap students


----------



## ShanMMQ (Sep 8, 2016)

http://202.83.164.29/ead/userfiles1/file/Trainings/MeritListMBBSnBDS2015-16.pdf


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

ShanMMQ said:


> http://202.83.164.29/ead/userfiles1/file/Trainings/MeritListMBBSnBDS2015-16.pdf


 I stand corrected 

lets just hope the ptap merit list for this year comes out this week, otherwise its gonna be a trek catching up and fitting in when everyone else is settled. I guess the only advantage of this is that we get to skip the fooling


----------



## aliz (Nov 17, 2016)

HarisKhan123 said:


> ShanMMQ said:
> 
> 
> > http://202.83.164.29/ead/userfiles1/file/Trainings/MeritListMBBSnBDS2015-16.pdf
> ...


 Yeah true!! Do you guys think the merit will be similar to last year coz I called them and I was told it will be 900 or above. Isn't that pretty high compared to the previous years?


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

aliz said:


> Yeah true!! Do you guys think the merit will be similar to last year coz I called them and I was told it will be 900 or above. Isn't that pretty high compared to the previous years?


it is, also the fact that they cut off 10% in the equivalence is kinda **** aswell


----------



## aliz (Nov 17, 2016)

HarisKhan123 said:


> it is, also the fact that they cut off 10% in the equivalence is kinda **** aswell


ikr !! 900 is way too high after that 10% deduction they do. But last year's merit list ended at 844 which I think is okay. Btw what marks did you get after your equivalence?


----------



## Daud12345 (Sep 8, 2015)

HarisKhan123 said:


> it is, also the fact that they cut off 10% in the equivalence is kinda **** aswell


wait what, who cuts off 10% in equivalence? do you mean IBCC giving you only 90 marks out of a 100 for an A*?


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

aliz said:


> ikr !! 900 is way too high after that 10% deduction they do. But last year's merit list ended at 844 which I think is okay. Btw what marks did you get after your equivalence?


after my [email protected] deduction, I got 850 you?

- - - Updated - - -



Daud12345 said:


> wait what, who cuts off 10% in equivalence? do you mean IBCC giving you only 90 marks out of a 100 for an A*?


yup, kinda sucks


----------



## aliz (Nov 17, 2016)

[/QUOTE]
after my [email protected] deduction, I got 850 you?

I got 906. I didnt apply to private colleges either so I just want to know what other people who applied got and what are the chances of me getting in through ptap.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

after my [email protected] deduction, I got 850 you?

I got 906. I didnt apply to private colleges either so I just want to know what other people who applied got and what are the chances of me getting in through ptap.[/QUOTE]

hey you'll get in no bother!! your marks are great!!! it should be people like me who should worry


----------



## aliz (Nov 17, 2016)

HarisKhan123 said:


> after my [email protected] deduction, I got 850 you?
> 
> I got 906. I didnt apply to private colleges either so I just want to know what other people who applied got and what are the chances of me getting in through ptap.


hey you'll get in no bother!! your marks are great!!! it should be people like me who should worry [/QUOTE]

Let's hope so Also you have got into a private college so dont worry. You already have an alternate option.


----------



## ahkman (Nov 8, 2016)

whoa whoa whoa. they cut 15%! I had an average of an A-, which they dropped down to 820 and gave me an 840 bc I took AP exams. (that was also exactly what they do to every student from every country according to this document i found: http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...tion!&txt=IBCC Equivalence Conversion Formula )

[h=4]FORMULA FOR UNITED STAETS INTERNAL EXAMINATION SYSTEM (INSTITUTIONAL GRADES OF AMERICAN SYSTEM)[/h] 

*Grades*
*Converted Marks*
*(For External Exams)*
*Minus 5%*
*Pak: Equivalent Marks*
*(For Internal Exams)*
A+
85
-5%
80.75
A
80
-5%
76
A-
75
-5%
71.25
B+
70
-5%
66.50
B
65
-5%
61.75
B-
*60 *
-5%
57
C+
55
-5%
52.25
C
50
-5%
47.50
C-
45
-5%
42.75
D+
40
-5%
38
D
35
-5%
33.25
D-
33
-5%
33 (31.35)


----------



## tak123 (Oct 3, 2016)

ahkman said:


> whoa whoa whoa. they cut 15%! I had an average of an A-, which they dropped down to 820 and gave me an 840 bc I took AP exams. (that was also exactly what they do to every student from every country according to this document i found:
> 
> *FORMULA FOR UNITED STAETS INTERNAL EXAMINATION SYSTEM (INSTITUTIONAL GRADES OF AMERICAN SYSTEM)*
> 
> ...


I think they take 10% off for people who've done the British system like O/A levels. For Canadians and Americans, they take 15% off.


----------



## aliz (Nov 17, 2016)

tak123 said:


> ahkman said:
> 
> 
> > whoa whoa whoa. they cut 15%! I had an average of an A-, which they dropped down to 820 and gave me an 840 bc I took AP exams. (that was also exactly what they do to every student from every country according to this document i found:
> ...


Have you both applied through PTAP too?


----------



## N Ch (Aug 11, 2016)

Any updates on when the merit list should be up?


----------



## ShanMMQ (Sep 8, 2016)

I've heard the delay is because around 100 candidates applied this year for the 15 seats, and they're used to a much smaller number applying. They've sent the equivalencies back to IBCC for verification (don't know what the need for that was, tbh) but yeah, the hold-up is on IBCC's side, they're taking long to verify, basically. But PTAP have said that as soon as they get the verification, they'll upload the merit list and send out e-mails to accepted candidates. PTAP themselves can't give a date because the hold-up is from IBCC's side, that's why the date they give is repeatedly delayed.


----------



## tak123 (Oct 3, 2016)

aliz said:


> Have you both applied through PTAP too?


Yeah, I have an 847


----------



## aliz (Nov 17, 2016)

ShanMMQ said:


> I've heard the delay is because around 100 candidates applied this year for the 15 seats, and they're used to a much smaller number applying. They've sent the equivalencies back to IBCC for verification (don't know what the need for that was, tbh) but yeah, the hold-up is on IBCC's side, they're taking long to verify, basically. But PTAP have said that as soon as they get the verification, they'll upload the merit list and send out e-mails to accepted candidates. PTAP themselves can't give a date because the hold-up is from IBCC's side, that's why the date they give is repeatedly delayed.


Yes I have heard something similar. Apparently some people who applied got as high as 998 marks which seems too high taking into account the deductions from ibcc so they had to verify them which is taking ages. They really need to tell us now.


----------



## aliz (Nov 17, 2016)

tak123 said:


> aliz said:
> 
> 
> > Have you both applied through PTAP too?
> ...


Did you consider applying to any private colleges or waiting for ptap?


----------



## tak123 (Oct 3, 2016)

998 is way too high... it's literally impossible for someone who's done the American system to get that equivalence lol and that would be assuming they got perfect grades in all their core science subjects throughout high school (which if you did, you might as well have applied to an Ivy League or something )

- - - Updated - - -



aliz said:


> Did you consider applying to any private colleges or waiting for ptap?


yeah I did, but I'm waiting on ptap


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Lets just hope it come out early, like this week, because if it comes out any time later, well we will be almost a month behind classes and we will have soo much to catch up on, it will be insane!!


----------



## N Ch (Aug 11, 2016)

Anyone else just got a call from EAD asking to send original documents? Or was it just me?


----------



## bluesky (Sep 27, 2016)

Well i talked to them on the phone and they said the list will probably be released sometime next week. He also said that the first merit list wil have marks in 900's so people below will have to wait for the lists to be revised.

- - - Updated - - -



N Ch said:


> Anyone else just got a call from EAD asking to send original documents? Or was it just me?


What are your marks on the equivalence certificate?


----------



## Daud12345 (Sep 8, 2015)

990 is the absolute highest you can get with british system as well, 998 is impossible at the maximum you get for any grade is 90 so you drop at least 10 marks per subject which means 990/1100 is maximum. 
I am planning to apply next year guys, what do you think of my chances in PTAP with an equivalence of around 967/1100?


----------



## aliz (Nov 17, 2016)

Daud12345 said:


> 990 is the absolute highest you can get with british system as well, 998 is impossible at the maximum you get for any grade is 90 so you drop at least 10 marks per subject which means 990/1100 is maximum.
> I am planning to apply next year guys, what do you think of my chances in PTAP with an equivalence of around 967/1100?


You should definitely apply because merit lists are very unpredictable since people with equivalence of 844 have got in from previous years. Your equivalence is really good and just wait for this year's merit list to see how high can it really get.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Guys the ptap merit list will be up this Friday,because i got a phone call from the Head Clerk in QMC saying so. So far ive had to phone him up but this time he phoned me! so this might be official, but saying that you never know


----------



## aliz (Nov 17, 2016)

HarisKhan123 said:


> Guys the ptap merit list will be up this Friday,because i got a phone call from the Head Clerk in QMC saying so. So far ive had to phone him up but this time he phoned me! so this might be official, but saying that you never know


Isn't EAD the one dealing with PTAP? How come you got a call from QMC?


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

aliz said:


> Isn't EAD the one dealing with PTAP? How come you got a call from QMC?


 the senior clerk is one of my dads good friend, so he rang me up saying that


----------



## Raizand (Nov 24, 2016)

Does anyone have any updates?


----------



## ShanMMQ (Sep 8, 2016)

Latest thing to happen was that IBCC was taking too long to verify documents and since we're missing classes every passing day, PTAP decided to call some/all of the candidates and told them to show their original documents so they wouldn't need the verification. Apparently 8/15 seats are already taken. Hopefully the merit list will actually be out tomorrow like Haris said!


----------



## aliz (Nov 17, 2016)

ShanMMQ said:


> Latest thing to happen was that IBCC was taking too long to verify documents and since we're missing classes every passing day, PTAP decided to call some/all of the candidates and told them to show their original documents so they wouldn't need the verification. Apparently 8/15 seats are already taken. Hopefully the merit list will actually be out tomorrow like Haris said!


Did you receive a call too?


----------



## Raizand (Nov 24, 2016)

I never got a phone call, but I emailed them a few days ago about when the merit list should be out. I got a reply asking me to "kindly send my documents so my admission process may be completed". I had a 916 for my equivalence


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

ShanMMQ said:


> Latest thing to happen was that IBCC was taking too long to verify documents and since we're missing classes every passing day, PTAP decided to call some/all of the candidates and told them to show their original documents so they wouldn't need the verification. Apparently 8/15 seats are already taken. Hopefully the merit list will actually be out tomorrow like Haris said!


yea hopefully it does happen like I said. the clerk said that the list will be finalised on Friday and that we should know by Monday if we got in on the 
list or not

Hopefully they will bring the list out, otherwise ill be really pissed, I mean we are missing classes daily and falling behind ..... and that's not fair


----------



## aliz (Nov 17, 2016)

Raizand said:


> I never got a phone call, but I emailed them a few days ago about when the merit list should be out. I got a reply asking me to "kindly send my documents so my admission process may be completed". I had a 916 for my equivalence


What documents did they ask for? Didn't you submit them along with your application?


----------



## N Ch (Aug 11, 2016)

My emergency contact in Pakistan was called, and they just said they needed to verify some documents as some people had applied with fake documents i.e. the ones with equivalences of 998/1100 or something
But I guess that's a good thing, now there are fewer applicants to compete for places with!


----------



## aliz (Nov 17, 2016)

N Ch said:


> My emergency contact in Pakistan was called, and they just said they needed to verify some documents as some people had applied with fake documents i.e. the ones with equivalences of 998/1100 or something
> But I guess that's a good thing, now there are fewer applicants to compete for places with!


What were your equivalence marks?


----------



## Raizand (Nov 24, 2016)

aliz said:


> Raizand said:
> 
> 
> > I never got a phone call, but I emailed them a few days ago about when the merit list should be out. I got a reply asking me to "kindly send my documents so my admission process may be completed". I had a 916 for my equivalence
> ...


The stuff that was asked for from before. IBCC certificate, transcripts, etc. Nothing special


----------



## ShanMMQ (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm guessing you guys got off lucky, they called me and asked me to send all my original CIE A Level certificates, original equivalence, transcripts, etc all within 2 days and I live abroad so no courier would manage to deliver it that quickly. Luckily had a family friend flying to Pakistan so got it done. Then they tried making me fly to Pakistan to show them my original passport/NICOP but eventually they accepted the copies...


----------



## skhan3887 (Jan 24, 2015)

Is this list ever going up???? OMG they are making us wait so long...Can someone post the list on here as soon as it comes up pleasee


----------



## N Ch (Aug 11, 2016)

PTAP finally answered my call, but they said the list is not ready and it will not be up for another week


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

N Ch said:


> PTAP finally answered my call, but they said the list is not ready and it will not be up for another week


 you gotta be kidding me? they said that it will be out Monday to me!


----------



## aliz (Nov 17, 2016)

HarisKhan123 said:


> N Ch said:
> 
> 
> > PTAP finally answered my call, but they said the list is not ready and it will not be up for another week
> ...


When did you guys call PTAP?


----------



## Weepuds (Nov 25, 2016)

I don't get 1 thing though. In the UHS booklet, it's written that there are 85 seats while EAD only talks about 15.


----------



## Raizand (Nov 24, 2016)

That's honestly pathetic. It's almost December already


----------



## Medentry16 (Nov 28, 2016)

Any news yet


----------



## Medentry16 (Nov 28, 2016)

They said it'll be out on Monday. Still not out. I'm tired of waiting now.


----------



## Medentry16 (Nov 28, 2016)

My IBBC EQUIVELANCE is 902, any hope of getting into AIMC?


----------



## aliz (Nov 17, 2016)

Medentry16 said:


> Any news yet


I called them and I was told that the merit list won't be up for another week or maybe 10 days because they are still getting it verified from IBCC.


----------



## Daud12345 (Sep 8, 2015)

I think they have made the list but not sure when it will be displayed, a friend with 890 odd was around number 24 for MBBS merit list, I am amazed at how much higher the merit has gone this year


----------



## N Ch (Aug 11, 2016)

Daud12345 said:


> I think they have made the list but not sure when it will be displayed, a friend with 890 odd was around number 24 for MBBS merit list, I am amazed at how much higher the merit has gone this year


so are they on the waiting list since there are only 15 places? Or have ptap decided to increase the number of seats they have?


----------



## aliz (Nov 17, 2016)

Daud12345 said:


> I think they have made the list but not sure when it will be displayed, a friend with 890 odd was around number 24 for MBBS merit list, I am amazed at how much higher the merit has gone this year


How does your friend know he is on number 24 because when I called I asked them but they didn't tell me anything this precise lol? I was just told that merit list will have marks in 900s.


----------



## Daud12345 (Sep 8, 2015)

N Ch said:


> so are they on the waiting list since there are only 15 places? Or have ptap decided to increase the number of seats they have?


they wont be increasing places I don't think and merit list is just 5 places long so people from 16-20 positions are on waiting list.

- - - Updated - - -

his uncle knows people who work in EAD, they only told him what number he is at and not the overall list


----------



## Raizand (Nov 24, 2016)

The merit list has 15 seats with 5 for a waiting list


----------



## Daud12345 (Sep 8, 2015)

lol sorry guys that info turned out to be false, can't believe its december almost and there still isnt a merit list.


----------



## Medentry16 (Nov 28, 2016)

They said I was in the merit list when I called them with 902 IBCC equivalence


----------



## Medentry16 (Nov 28, 2016)

I sent them an email asking when the merit list will be posted they said after two weeks.
So there is a long time to go yet.
I'm packing my bag and going to Bulgaria!


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Medentry16 said:


> I sent them an email asking when the merit list will be posted they said after two weeks.
> So there is a long time to go yet.
> I'm packing my bag and going to Bulgaria!


what university are you going to? cause Plodiv and Sofia started ages ago


----------



## Medentry16 (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm going to pleven medical university


----------



## Medentry16 (Nov 28, 2016)

HarisKhan123 are you from Ireland?
Did you do the leaving cert?
I did the lc.


----------



## aliz (Nov 17, 2016)

Medentry16 said:


> They said I was in the merit list when I called them with 902 IBCC equivalence


When did you call them and were told that your name is on the merit list?


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Medentry16 said:


> HarisKhan123 are you from Ireland?
> Did you do the leaving cert?
> I did the lc.


yea man I'm from Ireland!!!! Wow, great to meet another fellow irish/Pakistani 
yea I did the L.C this year!! I was thinking about going to Pleven aswell


----------



## Medentry16 (Nov 28, 2016)

I got 575 in lc and 126 in the HPAT.
My sister got 530 in the lc and 164 in the HPAT. 
So the HPAT didn't go my way and the lc was not good enough for my sister.
How did it go for you in Irish universities?


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Medentry16 said:


> I got 575 in lc and 126 in the HPAT.
> My sister got 530 in the lc and 164 in the HPAT.
> So the HPAT didn't go my way and the lc was not good enough for my sister.
> How did it go for you in Irish universities?


yea man the Leaving cert wasn't great, but the hpat went well!! missed out med by something like 10 points
Is Pleven medical university good?? ive heard its the lowest rank university in Bulgaria


----------



## Medentry16 (Nov 28, 2016)

Pleven I think is okay, I wouldn't say excellent.
The student in the university say that it's okay. I talked to some students today and they said some of the professors are good others don't have a good demand of English.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Medentry16 said:


> Pleven I think is okay, I wouldn't say excellent.
> The student in the university say that it's okay. I talked to some students today and they said some of the professors are good others don't have a good demand of English.


the only thing holding me back from going is having to learn the Bulgarian language ya know? I mean learning French was bad enough in secondary school, now another language
I guess ill wait another week or so, if the list comes out then well and good, if not then ill consider my options


----------



## Medentry16 (Nov 28, 2016)

Ye, I was also annoyed at the fact we have to learn Bulgarian.


----------



## Medentry16 (Nov 28, 2016)

Haris, what did you do to prepare for the HPAT?
I took medentry. 
I want to give the HPAT another shot and try my luck.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Medentry16 said:


> Haris, what did you do to prepare for the HPAT?
> I took medentry.
> I want to give the HPAT another shot and try my luck.


hmm yea I took medentry, yea I guess go for it, but like youll have to prepare like you did last year, or maybe even more
I would do it again but I know I'm not gonna do well, plus I might just wait a year or apply again
ya know??


----------



## N Ch (Aug 11, 2016)

It's already December, any updates on the merit list?


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

N Ch said:


> It's already December, any updates on the merit list?


None man!! I dunno whats taking them soo long


----------



## aliz (Nov 17, 2016)

Merit list is out finally. Who got in?


----------



## Medentry16 (Nov 28, 2016)

Ye I saw it
I am on the waiting list number 2


----------



## Medentry16 (Nov 28, 2016)

There might be a chance of me getting in if they revise it, but obviously not certain


----------



## Medentry16 (Nov 28, 2016)

Aliz did you get in?


----------



## Medentry16 (Nov 28, 2016)

The merit list went a lot up this year. Just amazing


----------



## Medentry16 (Nov 28, 2016)

People know when the revised merit list up??


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

can somebody send me the link to the list?? cause I don't know where it is


----------



## Medentry16 (Nov 28, 2016)

http://202.83.164.29/ead/frmDetails.aspx?opt=events&id=139


----------



## ShanMMQ (Sep 8, 2016)

They've given a 3-day "confirm acceptance" period so I'm assuming some time shortly after that. Though, you should call yourself. iA it'll go well for you!


----------



## Medentry16 (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks.
How did it go for you?


----------



## Medentry16 (Nov 28, 2016)

I got 902 and I'm second on the waiting list. The guy in front of me in the waiting list has also 902. Will I get the preference first or him if someone leaves a seat??


----------



## Medentry16 (Nov 28, 2016)

An interesting thing is 11 girls got in and only 4 boys !!


----------



## Medentry16 (Nov 28, 2016)

I can't believe it I got into Pakistan under PTAP!!


----------



## Medentry16 (Nov 28, 2016)

Guys I was wondering what the fee under PTAP program is ? Anyone know the exact figures?


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

Medentry16 said:


> I got 902 and I'm second on the waiting list. The guy in front of me in the waiting list has also 902. Will I get the preference first or him if someone leaves a seat??


whoever is *older* gets the seat


----------

